# Questions about the M3 SMG Transmission



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I disagree with some of the comments here. I have no problem driving an SMG in heavy traffic. I don't use auto, how hard is it to flick a finger to up or downshift? 

I find gentle throttle movement to give movement as controllable as any manual. But without the left leg workout.

SMG is auto mode is like riding in a manual car. You aren't sure when it is going to shift, you you lurch forward every time the clutch is disengaged. In S (or D for later cars) mode, you control the shift, so you know when it is coming.

In traffic I prefer S mode since I can hold 1st if I see that things are going to stop again.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I don't have a problem driving SMG in traffic, I just find that it's more effort than in a manual. A clutch pedal for first gear and instantaneous clutch disengagement would solve that nicely.


----------

